# The Vampire Ride



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Temp forecast: 95 degrees.

Pop up thunderstorms all over the place.

Humidity right at 100%

We want to ride.

Solution, ride like a vampire!

Start at 3 a.m.


----------



## 10ae1203 (Jan 14, 2007)

Was it raining in those last couple pictures, or could you see the humidity?

Ain't living in this part of the world grand in summertime?


----------



## crj (Jul 31, 2006)

Kooooll, and most unusual.


----------



## abiciriderback (Jun 8, 2005)

look at it this way getting up at AM you will start to get use to the time difference when you take your trip across the pond. Don't know how you guys get use to that humidity I know the 12 years I was in North Carolina I never got use to it.
Bet you guys are really excited about your trip can hardly wait to see the ride reports.

Ray Still


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

I did 60 hard miles in that stuff on Sat. and it was tough. I would rather ride in the 50s than in the 90s.


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

The more tandem rides you two do, the more Ms. M gets to even up the number of rear-end shots of the two of you!

Nice ride...


----------



## mschol17 (Jun 11, 2006)

MB1, is that an SPF30+ jersey? If so, what brand and where do I find them? Thanks.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Great shots. I think you're even more amazing to be able to get up at that hour. I love the vending machine shot for some reason.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

10ae1203 said:


> Was it raining in those last couple pictures, or could you see the humidity?
> 
> Ain't living in this part of the world grand in summertime?


It was just "Thick Air" along the river bottoms.

I agree that the weather conditions in the summer are challenge around here but we are always up for a challenge. Hence the 3am start, we had a nice 115 mile ride and were done well before noon. There was very little traffic, empty MUTs and we beat the worst of the heat. OTOH We got all the humidity, I was soaking wet most of the way.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Looks like they are on sale right now.*



mschol17 said:


> MB1, is that an SPF30+ jersey? If so, what brand and where do I find them? Thanks.


A good time to pick up a couple more! :thumbsup: 

http://www.bikejerseys.com/solwhitlonsl.html


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Ridgetop said:


> Great shots. I think you're even more amazing to be able to get up at that hour. I love the vending machine shot for some reason.


With the time difference we were probably getting out of bed as you were getting ready to go to bed.

Of course you loved the vending machine shot-it is the only one of the report that I took! :blush2:


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

MB1 - now with an extra layer of insanity.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I got up and left for my Saturday ride at 4:00. Its the only way to ride this time of year in southern Arizona. I had 60 miles in before 9:00, even with stopping for breakfast.


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

I was wondering about this. What's the difference? I'm too lazy to google it . All I know is my arms are tan from yesterday and my body is snow white under my jersey. I love summer!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Wiki is your friend.*



Ridgetop said:


> I was wondering about this. What's the difference? I'm too lazy to google it . All I know is my arms are tan from yesterday and my body is snow white under my jersey. I love summer!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sun_protective_clothing

Although I am not all that convinced that the jerseys we are wearing now are all that high in SPF and I may track some down from Australia. They do block quite a bit of sun but my arms do seem to be getting darker-of course we do often ride all day long.......


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks MB.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

I think that the vending machine picture is fantastic!


joe


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Thanks.*



JoeDaddio said:


> I think that the vending machine picture is fantastic! joe


The one pic I took. :thumbsup:


----------

